# What To Do For A Sore Throat



## Debby (Nov 26, 2014)

I thought that I would pass this along for the sake of any who find themselves fighting a sore throat.

When your throat is sore with that awful raw feeling and your glands are swollen, if you spend about 20 minutes (or more as needed) massaging gently from your jaw down to your collar bones, you reduce the inflammation in those glands and that tissue that are causing the pain.  Use a little olive oil or a lavender/olive oil combo to make it gentler on your skin.  I can testify that it really works!  Of course the underlying cause isn't changed (you still have the cold), but apparently it's the inflamed tissue that makes it hurt as bad as it does.

I've also found that sipping hot pepper pickle juice helps ease that discomfort as well.  So do both and you'll feel better.

http://www.organicauthority.com/health/health/sore-throat-secrets.html


----------



## d0ug (Nov 26, 2014)

Soon as I fell a sore throat  I use hydrogen peroxide a few drops in the ears and let it bubble a while. there is a small tube that runs from the ears to the throat. Second gargle with salt water and last gargle with colloidal silver and then swallow. This has worked for me many times.


----------



## Debby (Nov 26, 2014)

So do you think it helped with ending the sore throat at that moment or did it have more of an effect on the disease process?  Because I've found that it had the benefit of giving my throat quick relief from the pain at that moment.  That's where this methods strength lies I think.  And this is something that you can do even if you were away from home and your throat was starting to cause you much grief and you had no remedies at hand.

As for the process you mentioned, my husband has been using raw garlic every day and colloidal silver to avoid coming down with whatever I had and so far, knock on wood, he's disease free despite me still doing the cooking.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, Debby, taking a dropper and putting colloidal silver up your nasal passages (lying down is best) will usually get at the cause of the sore throat (not saying always) ... and then make sure to take a tsp at least twice a day. Another thing that helps is salt water up the nose and gargling with it every couple of hours (if possible) Sometimes allowing a teaspoon of honey to trickle down your throat will help ease the pain (AFTER) you use the silver or salt. GOOD LUCK to you, Debby. Take care!


----------



## Debby (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Bettyann for the tips.  Probably all of those things can help move a cold or flu along a lot faster I would think.  Like lots of little skirmishes all over the battlefield and eventually the big bad army of 'bugs' gives up and fades out.


----------



## d0ug (Nov 27, 2014)

Everything that helps improve your immune system will help. I have seen colds and flu start and then go away. Why is it some people don't get many colds because their immune system is preventing it. Keeping your immune system functioning is your best protection how ever you do it.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2014)

Good ole salt water rinse, and or gargling with something like like listerine helps for a bit, I also like to drink a tablespoon of vinegar for most everything especially for when I've eaten some bad food, no need for anything after I've had some vinegar.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 27, 2014)

I use 12 drops of the natural antibiotic *grapefruit seed extract *in a glass of water, taken through a straw.

Best natural health product I've ever taken.


----------



## Lon (Nov 27, 2014)

I gargle with warm salt water


----------



## crochet lady (Nov 28, 2014)

Rubbing Vicks salve on my throat and chest area always helps us. Salt water gargles very helpful and healing. Zinc lozenges. Avoid cold beverages as this increases the pain; instead drink warm beverages.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> I use 12 drops of the natural antibiotic *grapefruit seed extract *in a glass of water, taken through a straw.
> 
> Best natural health product I've ever taken.



Thanks, I'll try some of that next time I have a sore throat...luckily I haven't had too many colds in recent years.  I have some of the good quality NutriBiotic brand both liquid extract and capsule form of grapefruit seed extract in my medicine chest.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 30, 2014)

I put the peroxide drops in my ears right away, too. I read that most infections can start in your ears, and if you use the peroxide right away, you can often prevent the whole infection. 
I also take a whole dill pickle and suck on that, and the vinegar seems to help soothe a sore throat.   I am sure that the pickle juice with hot peppers in it would work even better. 

Extra All-B withC  (2 of them every 4 hours is what I take) helps too. 
I also use one of those little spray bottles that had nasal spray (which I dumped out) and fill it with peroxide and spray that in my nostrils. You might think your nose is going to explode; but it will clear it out, and help get rid of the cold.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

I also gargle with 3% hydrogen peroxide diluted to half strength making sure I don't swallow any. My daily oral hygiene includes swishing coconut oil around in my mouth for ten minutes. I think this helps prevents infections.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2014)

I have gargled with peroxide in the past and also swish/pull with coconut oil, I think all of that helps too Josiah.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

That's interesting. I routinely ingest grapefruit seed extract in supplement form whenever I feel a cold coming on. I hadn't known that it came in liquid form.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

a shot a vicks 44


----------

